

Things I learned about rapidly scaling websites with Azure - lnmx
http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/09/10-things-i-learned-about-rapidly.html

======
junto
This really is a fantastic rundown of Azure websites and scaling on Azure.

As always Troy has put loads of effort into writing a really high quality blog
post that shares some really useful information for devs working on this stack
(and for non .Net devs too).

------
arenaninja
This is a great writeup, and it shows that Azure provides fantastic UX. I'm
also grateful that you include the price. If HIBP ran on < $50, I can surely
launch a product and shell out $5/month, if only for bragging rights. You've
sold me on trying this out

------
blibble
scaling? databases?

this is serving up some static content, and a string lookup in a hash table.

a single cheap vps with 768mb of ram should be able to handle thousands of
requests/second without issue.

(50 chars email average + 2 * 4 byte pointers) * 10M entries => 512mb ram

(and with some noddy splitting by email domain you could probably quarter
that)

------
3327
Good write up, I also would add two alerts from diffferent locations with
server response time > 5 seconds ive or take depending on your site speed.

